# Puppy sleeping through the night



## Umqueen33 (Jul 24, 2012)

When did your puppy start sleeping through the night?

Charley will be 12 weeks old on Thursday and wakes up at 5 am to go pee, then 45 minutes later he barks to go back out and he does a small poop. He thinks 6 am is play time. My husband and I both need sleep, I was just wondering how much longer for these 5 am wake up calls. 

Other than that he's been doing great, he hasn't been chewing on furniture (knock on wood), but loves to dig, so my husband is going to build a dig area in the back yard. Now that the weather is getting cooler, he loves it.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

A puppy wanting to start the day at 6 am IS sleeping through the night IMO. Young puppies are like young children, they like to see the sun rise!

What time are you putting her in her crate for the night? What time is her last meal?


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

My 15 week old is about on the same schedule. I would love it if she would go another hour, but it will just take time.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Lexx has been sleeping through the night since we brought him home. He typically goes to bed anywhere between 9:30 and 10:30 and sleeps until 5:30. Hubby gets up at that time so it works well for us. I take him out to potty then and put him back in his X-pen for an extra 10 minutes or so. This gives me time to have my morning cuddle with my other boys before I get up to feed them.


----------



## ShadowGolden (Sep 4, 2012)

Shadow normally goes to sleep between 10pm-11pm and he's normally up between 6am-8am (normally dictated by me waking him up).

He started this probably between 9 and 10 weeks. He has the occasional blip where we had to get up in the middle of the night, but he was on medication.


----------



## Heart O'Gold (Jul 31, 2012)

We were lucky with Bentley, he slept through the night since we got him, except when he had trouble with diarrhea. For the 1st 2 weeks he slept in my room in a little bed next to me. Then he just automatically crate trained. He goes down at 8pm, wakes up at 10 or 11pm to pee and poop, then it's back in the crate til about 6am. When my husband gets up for work at 6am he takes him out to pee and poop again. Then the kids and I are up for school (6:30ish), we hang out with Bentley a bit then he goes back in his crate til I return from dropping off the kids. His feeding schedule is 8am breakfast, 12pm luch, 4:30 pm dinner. I will probably transition him to 2 meals a day soon. But its working well for now. I think most puppies are up early like Willow52 said. They are babies after all! ) At least we don't have to get up for 2am feeding!


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

I think we were one of the lucky ones too. It was just the first week Chester would cry in the middle of the night and we would have to take him out. Now at 11 weeks he sleeps thru the whole night but demands to be taken out at 8 am ( which is ok because I get up at that time for my first class) 

I really wish he would sleep in on Saturdays and Sunday's tho lol. I suggest u cut off water at a certain time and that also means cutting out rough play. We cut Chester's water at 8pm His last meal is at 7 his last walk is at 10:30pm


----------



## mddolson (Jul 10, 2012)

Our Bella has been sleeping thru since we brought her home at 10 weeks.
She's 5 month now & at 9-9:30 pm she heads for her open crate. We typically follow around 10 pm. She sleeps until our alarm goes off at 5:45 am weekdays, or around 7 am weekends. Mornings is our cuddle time, I sit down on the floor open her crate & she comes out & snuggles in my lap for pets & belly rubs, for 5 minutes or so then we go outside for a pee. She eats some breakfast , gets a treat (biscuit) from me when I leave for work, then my wife lets her out for a BM. Bella will head back to her crate (on her own) around 8-8:30 am for a nap, then my wife heads to the gym or shopping.
Mike D


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Liza and Tess both slept through the night since day 1. On a weekday we get up at 5.30, because my son needs to go to school early. They do their business and eat, and go back to bed at 6.30 until I need to get up. In weekends Liza wakes up earlier than Tess, but still at a decent time. Then we go back to bed, too. So I guess I am pretty lucky.


----------



## ChampsMommy (Aug 30, 2012)

Champ is almost 16 weeks old and he has been sleeping through the night since we brought him home. He has his last meal at 6:00 pm and his last trip out to pee at about 10:30-11:00. During the week we wake up to get the kids off to school at 6:00am. Champ waits until I uncover his crate, I take him out to pee, feed him, let him play for a bit while I get ready. Before I leave the house at about 7:00, I take him back outside to pee & poo. On the weekends he is awesome! I have woken up anywhere from 7-9 on both Saturday's and Sunday's and at that time we follow the same routine except he eats all 3 meals later. He spends most of his day out of the crate because I am home to watch his every move. He rarely has an accident in the house. I think puppies are like babies, you never know what your going to face until the time comes  I have three kids, one slept thought the night from day one, one after a few months, and the middle child woke me well after a year old. It will get better eventually, good luck  


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Ohiomom9977 (Jul 27, 2012)

My Charlie is 16 weeks old and has been sleeping from 10pm - 5am for about the last 2 weeks. I'm NOT a morning person at all so 5am sucks, but am grateful that at least I'm not standing outside every couple of hours during the night now


----------



## Johnnynero (Sep 26, 2012)

*I wish we were that lucky! Any advise would be appreciated!*

Doc is almost 10 weeks old and hasn't slept all the way through the night yet. 

Typically in the evenings he has his dinner around 5pm followed by some playtime and then back in the crate and a snooze for an hour or so while we eat dinner. He's awake and back out around 7:30 and he goes outside to pee and possibly poop. More play and hanging out with the family until he starts getting razzed up and starts biting more which seems to be a signal of his being tired. Back in the crate where he falls asleep after a few minutes. He's usually asleep until he wakes up around 9:30.

At that time he's back outside for a pee/poop and then back in the crate. He usually settles right down and goes to sleep and then wakes up about midnight when my wife comes home from work. Back out for a pee and then back in the crate.

The problem is that then he whines to get out and pee at anywhere from 3AM to 4AM... After that it's back in the crate but when 5AM rolls around he lets us know he wants out and wants his breakfast... 

What can we do to get him to sleep from 10 or so til 5 or 6AM??


----------



## kjohnstone82 (Sep 24, 2012)

With Jasper he was a nightmare as a small puppy,for a couple of months we barely got any sleep but as they get older there ability to hold it for longer will improve so will naturally sleep for longer.
In the week we get up at 6am take him out for a quick pee and then we go for a morning walk before work, at the weekends we take him out quickly for a wee at 6am and then he just goes back to bed now which is a godsend! 

It will just take time for them go for longer in between toilet trips!


----------



## Umqueen33 (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks everyone! The last 2 days Charley has been sleeping till 6 am! Woo hoo. We have been taking him on more walks, which seems to wear him out. Hopefully he will get better as time goes along.


----------



## Ohiomom9977 (Jul 27, 2012)

Our Charlie made it till 6am today too! Sooo much better that 5am!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## ms_summer (Mar 23, 2012)

We did not get very lucky with Summer... Although she sleeps thru the night she ALWAYS wakes up early. Doesn't matter if she will go to bed at 2 am she will still be up and wanting to play at 5.20-5.40am.... I refuse to wake up at that time though, so we usually ignore her til 6am so she gets to entertain herself with her toys... 

Now that she is 8 months old she has been a little more patient, so no more barking to wake us up when she decides its time for US to get up lol. Hopefully it will keep getting better --- it would be great to sleep longer, especially on weekends


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

Tink got a UTI right off the bat so we ended up not getting more then a few hours a night in a row. Can't blame her then once it cleared she was sorta on a schedule. She is also a restless sleeper she moves all over the place I found by watching her in her kitchen sleeping spots she roams so I started just locking her in the kitchen and now she sleeps thru the night no accidents she is crate trained and does not mine it but it seems the smaller area is too hard for her to stay asleep for long lol


----------

